# Problème Imac G3



## julnareff (12 Juillet 2009)

Bonsoir à tous et à toutes,

étant fan de Mac et économisant pour me payer un macbook pro 17", j'ai trouvé d'occasion un vieux imac G3 bondi Blue ! c'est un peu pour la collection et voir ce que c'était le premier Imac.Seul problème, il ne démarre pas! 
La personne me l'a vendue comme ça, ça ne vient pas de moi.
Quand j'appuie sur le bouton demarrer, le ventilo se met à tourner, le lecteur cd aussi et le disque dur "gratte", j'entend par ailleur l'écran qui se met sous tension. Mais rien ne s'affiche et le bouton de démarrage est orange. Pas de boing de démarrage.
Au début il ne faisait même pas ça, j'ai du faire un reste sur la carte mère. Il faut que je laisse le cordon d'alimentation branché sinon il faut encore que je l'ouvre puis fasse le reset..
Sinon quand je met le CD d'install ou de restaure rien ne se fait non plus, j'ai essayé avec un cd live d'ubuntu rien non plus.

Est ce que quelqu'un aurait une solution à mon problème? J'ai cherché partout sur les forum depuis ce matin j'ai rien trouvé. Il ne bip pas, le bouton ne clignote pas..
C'est bête j'aurais bien voulu tester Os9 !

Merci par avance si quelqu'un me répond!

julien


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (12 Juillet 2009)

Tu l'as payé combien ?? 


J'aurais dis que la THT est morte.... (Car c'est le principal problème de ces G3) Mais ça me semble pas tout à fait vrais puis que tu dis que tu as l'impression que l'écran est alimenté... 

N'y-a'til pas une sortie VGA sur l'ordinateur, pour essayer de connecter un écran externe... ?

Au moins, tu pourra toujours tester Mac OS 9 comme cela.


Si non, il à de fortes chances de devoir sortir le fer à souder... et commander de nouveaux composants.
(Plus le risque de frôler l'électrocution THT)


----------



## julnareff (12 Juillet 2009)

Merci de me répondre!

Je l'ai payé une misère, 5 euros.
oui j'ai bien l'impression que l'écran est alimenté, ce qui m'inquiète c'est le bouton qui est orange, ça ne voudrais pas dire quelque chose?
Sinon il n'y a pas de sortie VGA mais je pourrais me piquer directement sur celle de l'interieur du mac, j'essaie ça cette aprèm. J'ai lu aussi un message sur le support d'apple qu'un gars dans le même cas que moi avait résolu le truc en appuiant 15 seconde sur le bouton reset de la carte mère.
S'il faut sortir le fer à souder je le ferait! ça sera plus un passe temps qu'autre chose, mais encore faut-il savoir quoi changer...

Petit changement, ce matin je me lève, je l'allume et j'entend le boing de démarrage qui commence, à la moitié le son s'arrette et l'écran reste gris avec tout qui se met en route... Une idée?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (12 Juillet 2009)

Bon... finalement, pas de soudure à faire si l'écran s'est finalement allumé. 

Je pense que quelqu'un avant toi a dû essayer de mettre Mac OS X sans faire la mise à jour firmware. 

Essaye donc la technique des 15s sur le bouton reset si tu as plus de détails.


----------



## julnareff (12 Juillet 2009)

J'ai fait la reset de 15 s, ça n'a rien changé, j'en suis toujours au même point.
J'ai testé la pile elle est vide, normalement ça ne fait qu'un pb d'heure ou est ce que ça pourrait l'empécher de démarrer? 

Quand j'aidit que l'écran était gris ce matin, c'était juste que ne s'était pas allumé, yavait pas l'écran blanc avec la pomme...


----------



## -oldmac- (12 Juillet 2009)

Salut, non la pile n'emperche pas le démarrage ! Pas su les G3 en tout cas (quoique le Bondi Blue :mouais: à voir si quelqu'un est sur ...)

Sinon non pas besoin de MAJ Firmwire pour passer à OS X elle est nescéssaire que sur les iMac G3 DV.

Sinon t'a essayé de tester la ram de tout nettoyer l'intérieur ... avait tu une disquette avec un point d'interrogation quand l'écran blanc est apparu ?

Sinon il y a eu que la moitier du Bong ?

Voila


----------



## julnareff (12 Juillet 2009)

J'ai tout nettoyé à l'intérieur, je précise que j'ai testé avant ouverture et nettoyage, c'était pareil.
Comment tester la ram? Il n'y a pas de bip au démarrage.
Sinon je n'ai eu aucun écran, je ne l'ai toujours pas vu marcher et pas de point d'inetrrogation. je me demande si en fait, une fois l'allumage, le système ne se met pas en veille, d'où le bouton orange? je ne sais pas...
Pour le moitié du Bong, c'est au démarrage après une nuit de "repos", j'ai commencé à l'entendre mais il s'est tout de suite coupé.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (12 Juillet 2009)

La loupiote orange fixe alors que tout est allumé est mauvais présage... 

Si l'ordinateur était en veille, le disque dur serais arrêté, la loupiote serais bien orange, mais "clignotante"


----------



## julnareff (12 Juillet 2009)

ha ok...
Ca pourrait venir de quoi? alimentation, écran, disque dur, ram??


----------



## claude72 (12 Juillet 2009)

julnareff a dit:


> J'ai cherché partout sur les forum depuis ce matin j'ai rien trouvé.


??? tu es sûr d'avoir bien cherché ??? : il y a ce fil juste à côté du tien...

... et dedans il y a  cette réponse qui pourrait te concerner !


----------



## julnareff (12 Juillet 2009)

oui j'ai déjà lu ce post. La différence c'est que moi il n'y a pas de point d'interrogation sur l'écran...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h17 ----------

ou alors si on me dit que la pile empêche le démarrage et que l'écran reste noir, dans ce cas la demain je cour acheter une pile!
Ca serait pas trop facile pour une panne pareille?


----------



## -oldmac- (12 Juillet 2009)

J'avais oublier la led orange elle signifie la non gestion de l'alimentation par la carte mère, ce qui veut dire que l'alim est OK, la THT OK ... mais que la carte mère ne donne pas de réponse (pas de bong)

Les problème peuvent être les suivents :

Ram HS (ou contacts oxydées / slot HS
Fil qui fait masse quelque part
Carte Fille HS (ou contact oxydée)
Carte Mère HS
Anolog Board HS

Sinon un petit guide de démontage complet pour le G3 Bondi : http://www.sterpin.net/imactiroir.htm


----------



## julnareff (12 Juillet 2009)

ça fait beaucoup de choses à vérifier!
Le gars qui me la vendu m'a dit que le pb est venu tout d'un coup, il n'a pas bougé la machine de place, de plus la machine est en super bon état, l'intérieur est nickel, yavait quasi pas de poussière, pas d'oxydation nul part.. Ca peut être un truc qui a "pété" sur le coup, un condo ou autre non?
Bref! J'ai trouvé un autre G3 d'occasion que je vais chercher demain et qui est fonctionnel. Ce que je vais faire, c'est gardé le nouveau et prendre la coque de l'ancien qui est nickel. Pis en plus, ça me fera des pièces si un jour un autre truc lache...
J'essairai de changer la pile, juste pour voir si c'est elle qui créé ce pb...
Merci dans tous les cas de vos réponses!
Je vous tiendrai au courant


----------



## claude72 (13 Juillet 2009)

julnareff a dit:


> oui j'ai déjà lu ce post. La différence c'est que moi il n'y a pas de point d'interrogation sur l'écran...


Bon alors tu devrais le RE-lire (correctement...), parceque l'auteur de ce fil n'a pas non plus de point d'interrogation sur l'écran, mais il a un écran noir comme toi...


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (13 Juillet 2009)

Heu... Petites questions pour être sûr du modèle :

Ton iMac : Il à un mange disque ou un tiroir à CD comme sur les PC portables ?
Quand tu regarde de coté, tu vois directement le tube cathodique, ou il y à d'abord de grandes plaques métalliques ? 

Si les réponses sont tiroir + plaques métalliques, alors tu est peut-être concerné par ce qui à été dit dans le fil mentionné plus haut, au sujet de la pile :


> La pile ne pose aucun problème sur les slot-loading... c'est sur les tray-loading, donc les modèles jusqu'à 333 MHz inclus que la pile HS empêche le Mac de trouver son dossier système pour démarrer.


.

Mais dans ce cas là, tu aurais un point d'interrogation, hors, tu n'arrives même pas à ce niveau là.

Tu nous as dit que l'écran s'était allumé une fois.... même s'il n'est pas allé plus loin....
Par rapport à ce que Claude à évoqué, on commence à rentrer dans le fonctionnement aléatoire... : soudures sèches. 


Je pense qu'il est temps (finalement ) de sortir de fer à souder, de décharger la CRT et les gros composants, puis de refaire les soudures THT, les gros condensateurs (Peut-être que sur ton modèle, tu en aura plusieurs,... moi je n'ai d'expérience qu'avec les iMac DV, où il n'y en à qu'un)

Voilà voilà.... de quoi passer les deux jours qu'il reste ! ( à moins que tu ne soit en vacances  )


Ha... tiens... Claude ! Il faudra qu'on parle de mon iMac à moi aussi... Mais je pense que je connais déjà la réponse.


----------



## claude72 (13 Juillet 2009)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Ha... tiens... Claude ! Il faudra qu'on parle de mon iMac à moi aussi...


Je t'écoute.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (14 Juillet 2009)

Extrait que ce que j'avais expliqué ailleurs, sur MacBidouille.  



> Phase 1 : Je branche le 220v, léger pop dans les enceintes, j'appuie sur le bouton Power : Rien. Je compte jusqu'à 4 et je débranche.
> Phase 2 : Compte jusqu'à 2, appuie sur Power, compte jusqu'à 4 et rebranche.
> Phase 3 : Compte jusqu'à plus de 4, appuies sur le bouton Power et Boiiiiiing !
> 
> ...



J'ai remarqué aussi qu'au bout d'une heure de fonctionnement, y-a quelque chose qui siffle, et puis il y a un petit claquement, seulement perceptible lorsqu'on tends l'oreille à coté du Mac. 

La première fois, en éteignant le mac, le claquement ne tarissait pas, alors j'ai tout débranché.
Mais ça ne me l'a jamais refait. (Faut dire que je ne l'utilise pas trop)

Par contre, une fois éteins, il y à systématiquement un léger sifflement, différend de celui qu'il fait lorsque l'ordinateur est chaud, caractéristique d'un vieil appareil. 

Bref, pour les phases du début, je pense à mes soudures de la THT (J'ai pas fait beaucoup de soudures dans ma vie)
Pour le sifflement de fonctionnement, je pense que c'est le point de colle à chaud sur le gros condensateur de la carte PAV que j'ai remplacé sans en remettre. 
Pour l'autre sifflement, je ne vois pas d'où ça peut venir, et pour le claquement, encore moins... 


Voilà tout ce que je peux dire de mal de cet iMac.

Tout le reste..... c'est comparable au paradis ! :love:


----------



## Arlequin (14 Juillet 2009)

je pencherais pour un condensateur de l'alimentation

sur une de mes tours G4, l'alim fait "tic" toutes les 15 secondes env. 
Un condensateur, je suppose, qui ne garde pas sa charge

sifflement > là je pencherais pour la THT

Mais ce n'est que mon avis, et je suis loin d'être tecnicien :rose:


----------



## julnareff (14 Juillet 2009)

bon j'ai à moitié résolu mon problème!
J'ai trouvé un autre imac G3 ( pour répondre à Leyry Hynemonth, mon iMac est un Bondi blue tray loader à tiroir, donc le premier iMac) qui avait lui aussi un pb pour installer os8.1, j'ai trouvé que c'était le disque dur qui était mort. L'écran de premier iMac sifflait hors utilisation, j'ai donc pris l'écran de nouveau, j'ai mis l'ancienne coque en super bon état autour, puis j'ai mis la nouvelle carte mère à l'intérieur en switchant avec l'autre le disque dur et le lecteur cd qui faisait plus de bruit que l'autre. 
J'ai donc réinstallé os8.1, le pc boot nickel, on a le son, l'écran s'allume et tout, mais j'ai le dossier et le point d'interrogation.
Donc maintenant c'est quasi sur que c'est la pile qui déconne. 
J'irai donc cette semaine en chercher une autre ou j'en commande une sur internet, je verrai ensuite le résultat.
http://forums.macg.co/membres/leyry-hynemonth.html


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (14 Juillet 2009)

Heu... Peut-être qu'il n'y à tout simplement pas de système sur le disque dur... 

Tu n'as pas un CD d'installation ou autre de Mac OS 9 ou Panther ?

Tu met le cd dans le lecteur, et quand tu démarres, tu enfonce la touche C du clavier jusqu'à ce qu'il se passe quelque chose.... 

Autre option.... enfoncer la touche ALT jusqu'à avoir le choix entre ton disque dur, ton CD... ect.


----------



## claude72 (15 Juillet 2009)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> J'ai remarqué aussi qu'au bout d'une heure de fonctionnement, y-a quelque chose qui siffle, et puis il y a un petit claquement, seulement perceptible lorsqu'on tends l'oreille à coté du Mac.


En général, dans un appareil électronique avec des tensions élevées, un claquement est provoqué par une étincelle... 

... en air sec et à la pression atmosphérique normale, il faut 1000 V pour une étincelle de 1 mm de longueur... en air très humide une tension très inférieure peut suffir...

... donc il faut chercher: 

 soit entre deux pistes très proches sur un truc où il y a quand-même une tension élevée, genre :
- autour du transistor "découpeur" de l'alim (le gros transistor sur un radiateur du côté du primaire, pas loin du transfo d'alim et du gros condensateur de filtrage de tête) : il n'y a que 320-330 continu dans l'alim, mais aux bornes du transistor de decoupage, il y a des pics à 1000-1500 V,
- autour du transistor interrupteur de la THT (gros transistor, radiateur, THT) : c'est un peu le même principe de fonctionnement que le découpage de l'alim, avec des pointes de tension du même genre...
... voir aussi si les soudures n'ont pas été refaites trop grosses : parfois, en voulant bien faire on bouse bien les soudures sur les transistors interrupteurs, et ça finit par réduire les distance entre les pistes et faire des étincelles

 soit entre deux trucs qui peuvent être plus éloignés dans les circuits HT et THT autour du tube :
- Screen : 600-650 V
- focus : 5000 V
(ces deux tensions sont présentes sur la carte PAV et aussi sur la carte vidéo branchée sur le cul du tube)
- ventouse THT sur le tube en haut : 25000 V... là, la moindre poussière ou trace de graisse devient rapidement un conducteur qui provoque un arc électrique entre la tétine du tube et le graphite autour (un bon nettoyage du verre et de la ventouse au trichlo règle généralement le problème).





> Pour le sifflement de fonctionnement, je pense que c'est le point de colle à chaud sur le gros condensateur de la carte PAV que j'ai remplacé sans en remettre.


J'en doute... ce genre de composant n'est pas amené à vibrer, et si d'aventure il vibrait ce serait à une fréquence basse de 100 Hz seulement... donc plus proche du bourdonnement que du sifflement...

... pour le reste, pas d'idée...


----------



## Mr Ba (16 Juillet 2009)

claude72 a dit:


> (...)
> 
> (un bon nettoyage du verre et de la ventouse au trichlo règle généralement le problème).
> 
> (...)






> Wikipedia, trichloréthylène: Selon la réglementation européenne, son utilisation est interdite pour les particuliers à une concentration supérieure à 0,1 %.


Il va avoir du mal a en trouver ... a moins qu'il existe un substitut


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (16 Juillet 2009)

Merci pour toutes ces pistes. 

Je me les met dans un coin... Et en Aout, quand j'aurais (j'espère) un peut plus de temps (les vacances en famille, ça réserve bien des surprises), je rouvrirais l'huître, pour regarder tout cela. 


Merci claude.


----------



## julnareff (17 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour à tous!
j'ai reçu ma nouvelle pile (Ruedespiles.com), je l'ai mise dans sur la carte mère, je démarre et ça ne trouve toujours pas le dossier!?? la pile est neuve, la carte mère fonctionne, j'ai changé d'écran et tout.
J'ai refait une install de os8.5, mais c'est pareil...


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (17 Juillet 2009)

Démarre peut-être en enfonçant la touche alt... tu aura la liste de tout ce qu'il trouve.


----------



## julnareff (17 Juillet 2009)

j'ai essayé mais ça ne me met rien...


----------



## claude72 (17 Juillet 2009)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Merci claude.


My pleasure. 

(pour le trichlo, si tu n'en as pas, tu peux remplacer par n'importe quel solvant sec, genre essence F ou C, acétone, benzène...

... mais surtout pas de solvant gras genre white-spirit ou pétrole !!!)


----------



## Bernard53 (17 Juillet 2009)

claude72 a dit:


> My pleasure.
> 
> (pour le trichlo, si tu n'en as pas, tu peux remplacer par n'importe quel solvant sec, genre essence F ou C, acétone, benzène...


Oubliez cette saloperie qu'est le benzène, je crois bien qu'il est pire que le trichloréthylène (trichlo).

Salutations.


----------



## julnareff (18 Juillet 2009)

je me demande si ce n'est pas un pb de partition...
J'ai installé sur le disque entier Ubuntu juste pour voir si ça marchait, et bien je n'arrive pas à booter dessus ensuite après une installation réussie! Quand j'appuie sur ALT ça ne fait rien du tout! Je n'ai pas du tout de choix! d'où cela pourrait-il venir?


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Juillet 2009)

julnareff a dit:


> je me demande si ce n'est pas un pb de partition...
> J'ai installé sur le disque entier Ubuntu juste pour voir si ça marchait, et bien je n'arrive pas à booter dessus ensuite après une installation réussie! Quand j'appuie sur ALT ça ne fait rien du tout! Je n'ai pas du tout de choix! d'où cela pourrait-il venir?



Q'entends tu par "ça ne fait rien du tout" ? Rien ne se passe, ou tu as juste un écran bleu avec deux boutons ?

Si c'est ce dernier cas de figure, ça signifie qu'il ne détecte pas de disque bootable, donc, si ton disque est en HFS+ avec Mac OS installé dessus, ça signifie de trois choses l'une :

- 1) le schéma de partition du disque n'est pas en APM (Apple Partition Map), ce qui est possible si tu as formaté ton disque sous Linux. Faudrait le partitionner sous Mac OS (même avec une seule partition)

- 2) Le disque dur est HS, ou mal configuré (disque et lecteur optique tous deux en master ou tous deux en slave)

- 3) Le contrôleur ATA est HS

Si par contre, vraiment rien ne se passe, va falloir vérifier le clavier et les ports USB du Mac, l'alimentation, etc  Mais là, il est clair que ça sent le roussi.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (19 Juillet 2009)

Heu... Question : Sur les iMac à tiroir : Y-avais pas une histoire comme quoi il n'était possible de démarrer que sur la première partition du disque dur, qui elle-même ne devais pas dépasser les 8Go ?

(Ou alors c'est quel ordinateur qui avait cette limitation ?)


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Juillet 2009)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Heu... Question : Sur les iMac à tiroir : Y-avais pas une histoire comme quoi il n'était possible de démarrer que sur la première partition du disque dur, qui elle-même ne devais pas dépasser les 8Go ?
> 
> (Ou alors c'est quel ordinateur qui avait cette limitation ?)



Le WallStreet, les G3 beiges et peut-être le Lombard avaient cette limitation, pour l'iMac à tiroir, je ne sais pas, je n'en ai jamais vu avec des disques de plus de 8 Go, mais c'est très possible, surtout si le firmware n'a pas été mis à jour !

*Toutefois, cette limitation ne concernait que Mac OS X*, sur mon WallStreet, Mac OS 8.x/9.x démarraient sans problème depuis la seconde partition du disque de 30 Go qu'il contenait !


----------



## julnareff (19 Juillet 2009)

Pour répondre à pascal 77:
Quand j'appuie sur ALT au démarrage, ça cherche un peu on dirait (écran gris), puis apparait le dossier avec le " ? "
J'avais déjà formaté le disque sous os 8.5 avec l'utilitaire intégré, ça me faisait ce même résultat.
Je vais voir pour le coup de lecteur optique en maitre ou pas, le dd est en maitre, je l'y ai mis.
Si DD est HS, comment je peux installer un os dessus dans ce cas? ça ne me mettrait pas une erreur? l'autre DD était HS, il ne voulait pas installer...
Et sinon c'est quoi un controleur ATA?


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Juillet 2009)

julnareff a dit:


> Pour répondre à pascal 77:
> Quand j'appuie sur ALT au démarrage, ça cherche un peu on dirait (écran gris), puis apparait le dossier avec le " ? "
> J'avais déjà formaté le disque sous os 8.5 avec l'utilitaire intégré, ça me faisait ce même résultat.
> Je vais voir pour le coup de lecteur optique en maitre ou pas, le dd est en maitre, je l'y ai mis.
> ...



Pour te répondre, j'ai besoin de savoir une chose : le système installé sur le DD, tu l'as installé avant, ou après avoir mis le DD dans le Mac ? Et si c'est avant, tu l'as installé depuis quelle machine ?

Le contrôleur ATA c'est ce qui permet au Mac de dialoguer avec le DD !

Aussi, pour m'éviter de tout relire en détail, tu peux me redire quelle taille le disque dur, et quelle version de Mac OS est actuellement dessus ?


----------



## julnareff (19 Juillet 2009)

Actuellement, il n'y a pas d'OS mac dessus, mais Linux pour le test.
Ce que je vais faire, d'abord vérifier le lecteur optique s'il est en maitre ou esclave (il faut qu'il soit en esclave non?) puis faire un nouvelle installation de 8.5 (cd d'origine) en formatant avec l'utilitaire du cd.
Le disque dur est celui d'origine de 4go, c'est sur celui la que j'ai refait une installation, sur l'iMac G3

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h20 ----------

Merci de m'aider en tout cas!c'est sympa


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (19 Juillet 2009)

Moui... je pense qu'il n'a pas apprécié Ubuntu.... En revenant sur Mac OS 8, tu auras sûrement un démarrage complet. 


Petite astuce : Après la fin de l'installation de Mac OS 8, essaye de ne pas redémarrer l'ordinateur tout de suite :  Va dans le menu pomme, Tableaux de Bord, puis Démarrage. 

Là, tu va voir au moins le CD, et tu devrais aussi avoir le disque dur. 

Clique sur le disque dur. S'il y à un bouton redémarrer, clique dessus, si non, ferme la fenêtre, et redémarre l'ordinateur.


----------



## julnareff (19 Juillet 2009)

J'ai donc refait une installation, avant j'avais "initialisé" le disque, pas de pb à l'install, je vais dans le tableau de bord, démarrage, je met le démarrage sur le disque dur, puis je clique sur spécial, redémarrer, j'ouvre le lecteur, écran gris, puis pareil, toujours le dossier avec le " ? ".....
Quand je laisse ALT appuyé au démarrage ça ne me fait toujours rien...
J'ouvre l'iMac pour vérifier le lecteur optique s'il est en esclave ou pas...


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Juillet 2009)

Le fait qu'il te mette le dossier avec le "?" lorsque tu démarres avec alt enfoncé me donne à penser qu'il y a un autre problème, normalement, même s'il ne trouve aucun disque, il devrait te donner la fenêtre bleue de l'open firmware permettant de choisir le disque de démarrage, puis ne t'y afficher aucun disque système s'il n'en voit pas !

Par ailleurs, ne démonte pas le Mac, si tu peux installer le système, c'est que le lecteur optique est bien en "slave", sinon, tu n'aurais carrément pas accès aux disques (en cas de conflit, aucun des deux ne fonctionnerait).

Reste le format de partition du disque, or, je ne sais pas si l'utilitaire de disque de Mac OS 8.5 permet de modifier ce schéma. Essaie de partitionner le disque plutôt qu'un simple formatage (quitte à le faire deux fois, une fois tu mets deux partitions, et tu recommences en n'en mettant qu'une) !


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (19 Juillet 2009)

Humm..... ça me donne envie de tester d'autres raccourci clavier... pour voir si c'est le StarupManager qui ne s'active pas... ou si ce sont les raccourcis claviers qui ne sont pas "écoutés" au démarrage. 

A tester : 
Pomme+Alt+O+F = Ecran blanc avec du texte noir. (Pour s'en débarrasser, appuyer simplement sur le bouton power et rallumer la machine - Ou alors, "boot hd" ou "boot hdd", je ne sais plus.)

N = Devrais afficher une planète bleue. 

Quoi d'autre à part Alt ? 

As tu essayé de démarrer l'ordinateur sans CD et avec le tiroir fermé ? 
(Car tu parles d'ouvrir le lecteur... et peut être qu'il n'apprécie pas ... ?)


Je sais vraiment plus quoi chercher....


----------



## julnareff (19 Juillet 2009)

Tout d'abord, j'ai regardé le lecteur, et le cavalier était sur MASTER, je l'ai donc mis sur SLAVE.
J'ai rebooté, toujours le " ? "

Du coté des raccroucies clavier, ALT ne donne toujours rien, N ne donne rien, mais Pomme+Alt+O+F donne effectivement la page blanche avec les écrits noir. d'ailleur quand je met boot hdd il me met un truc bizar
" Can't OPEN:  /pci@80000000/mac-io@10/ide@20000/@0:6,\\:tbxi "si je met hd ça me dit qu'il ne peut pas ouvrir hd.
Il n'y aurait pas ici la solution au problème?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (19 Juillet 2009)

As tu un disque dur de passe ?


Non, pardon : Commence par démarrer sur le CD d'installation, et refait la manipulation pour choisir le disque de démarrage.

Rappelle moi : D'où as tu reçus ce Mac  ? J'ai l'impression que quelqu'un à bloqué le démarrage sur d'autres périphériques.

Ha, oui ... Essaye de démarrer avec la touche T enfoncée : Tu devrais alors avoir le logo Firewire en jaune.


----------



## julnareff (19 Juillet 2009)

je ne peux plus booter sur le cd apparemment en slave...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h43 ----------

sinon j'ai acheté ce mac chez un particulier..
La touche T ne fait rien
Je ne peux plus booter sur le CD


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (19 Juillet 2009)

Et le disque dur, tu l'as mi en Master quand tu as mi le CD en slave ?


----------



## julnareff (19 Juillet 2009)

Normalement il est en master.
Donc le cd doit etre en Slave et le dd en Master c'est ça?


----------



## julnareff (19 Juillet 2009)

Donc j'ai regardé sur internet, le dd et le lecteur cd doivent être tous les deux en master.
Je peux donc rebooter sur le cd.
J'ai refait une installation les raccoucis au démarrage ne marche toujours pas.
C'est quoi un disque de passe?


----------



## Mr Ba (20 Juillet 2009)

Pour le bouton T, c'est peut être normal que ca fasse pas le logo firewire, vu que comme précisé dans le 1er message c'est un iMac G3 Bondi et le bondi est un de la première "sous-générations" de l'iMac G3 (avec un lecteur tiroir) donc il n'a pas de prise firewire .

(enfin il y a une exception a la règle, les iMac G3 350 MHz sortis en Octobre 1999  donc avec mange disque n'ont pas de port firewire...)


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (20 Juillet 2009)

Ha... je ne sais pas ça. 

Merci Mr Ba.


Un disque dur de passe... 

Voyons voir.... comme une clef de passe, un paire de chaussure de passe... au cas où les autres seraient trop salles ...


Bref... un disque dur inutilisé par lequel tu pourrais remplacer celui qui est dans l'imac. 

Par contre, les deux périphériques en Master, je pense qu'il faut vérifier la source. Car cela me parait vraiment étrange.


----------



## julnareff (20 Juillet 2009)

Je n'ai hélàs pas d'autre disque dur en ide...
Si vous savez où je pourrai en trouver un pas cher avec 20 ou 40 go, merci de me donner un lien ou autre.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (20 Juillet 2009)

Le problème, c'est que c'est pas sûr que ça soit le disque dur.... 

En désespoir de cause... As tu essayé de faire un réset de la PRAM ? (Pomme+Alt+P+R pendant plusieurs doïnng de démarrage)


----------



## julnareff (20 Juillet 2009)

oui j'ai fait plusieurs reset de PRAM.
J'ai commandé un adaptateur pour hdd ide de 3,5" vers 2,5" comme il me reste un disque dur de portable.
J'essaierai avec ça... mais je doute quand même que cela sois le disque dur, en même temps j'en sais rien donc...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h18 ----------

Juste pour savoir une chose, quand je vais dans l'outil de disque dur sur le cd de l'os 8.5, je vois la liste des disques, ça me donne ça:

NOM DES VOLUMES         TYPE       BUS   N°   LUN
<Lecteur de CD-ROM>      ATA          1     0       0
Untitled                            ATA          0    0       0

C'est normal que pour le disque dur il y est 000 ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Juillet 2009)

julnareff a dit:


> Juste pour savoir une chose, quand je vais dans l'outil de disque dur sur le cd de l'os 8.5, je vois la liste des disques, ça me donne ça:
> 
> NOM DES VOLUMES         TYPE       BUS   N°   LUN
> <Lecteur de CD-ROM>      ATA          1     0       0
> ...



Ben oui, en informatique, on compte toujours à partir de zéro, première unité : 0, seconde unité : 1, troisième : 2, etc


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (21 Juillet 2009)

Une fois que tu as ouvert l'outil de disque dur, que tu as sélectionné le disque dur et fait initialiser, puis refermé tout ça.... Est-ce que tu est allé sur le Finder, sélectionner le disque dur, Spécial / Formater ? 

Puis ensuite faire l'installation... ?


----------



## julnareff (21 Juillet 2009)

non j'ai directement installé
Et ce n'est pas spécial/formater , mais Spécial/Initialiser le disque..

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h57 ----------

c'est quoi le bon truc à faire?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h57 ----------

bon j'ai trouvé un disque dur ide en état de marche ( sur ), j'ai switché avec l'autre et ça me met toujours la même chose au démarrage, toujours pas de ALT etc....
Donc ça ne vient pas du disque dur...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h35 ----------

quand je fais pomme+alt+O+F et que je met boot hdd, ça me dit maintenant DISK-LABEL: read of block0 failed

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h40 ----------

C'est bon j'ai réussi !! J'ai changé le lecteur cd avec l'autre puis j'ai trouvé un autre disque dur qu'on m'a prêté et ça marche! 
Merci à tous pour votre aide!
julien


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Juillet 2009)

julnareff a dit:


> non j'ai directement installé
> Et ce n'est pas spécial/formater , mais Spécial/Initialiser le disque..[



Bon, ne chipote pas, ça veut dire la même chose. Cela dit, depuis le début, je te dis d'utiliser Outils Disque dur pour partitionner ton disque (en une seule partition, mais ainsi mettre en place un schéma de partition "Apple", nécessaire pour que le disque soit bootable) !


----------



## julnareff (21 Juillet 2009)

nan mais je l'avais fait ça ne marchait pas...


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (21 Juillet 2009)

Bon... tu peux remettre le disque dur d'origine alors, si c'est le lecteur qui déconne.... 


Il vaut mieux que ça ne soit que ça...


----------

